
You Can Now Pre-Order This Obscenely Expensive but Working Hoverboard - ourmandave
http://toyland.gizmodo.com/you-can-now-pre-order-an-obscenely-expensive-but-workin-1749602238
======
anowlcalledjosh
I'd be interested to know how the "$4,500 dock accessory" works; it seems odd
that they'd have the capability to charge it fully in half an hour with an
accessory that plugs into exactly the same wall socket as the normal charger,
which takes 6 hours.

------
ChuckMcM
I'm really surprised they didn't just put a skirt on the bottom, and make it
work like a hovercraft. You don't get the ability to shoot videos of nothing
between it and the ground but you get a 5x improvement in efficiency.

